# [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?



## Jarafi (10. Dezember 2018)

*[Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Scythe ist auch kein unbekannter Hersteller im Kühlermarkt, wer sich nach einem neuen Kühler umsieht, der wird zwangsläufig auch über Scythe stolpern. Wenn dann noch der Name „Mugen“ fällt, wird es „Klick machen“. Die Mugen-Serie aus dem Hause Scythe erfreut sich seit vielen Jahren großer Beliebtheit wenn es um einen Kühler geht, der einen guten Preis mit Kühlleistung und Lautstärke vereint. Also die Grenzenlosigkeit was Mugen übersetzt bedeutet. Mit der fünften Revision in der Ausführung Rev. B wird der Kühler dann auch zu AM4 kompatibel gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob der Kühler für 45 Euro etwas ist, klärt der Test.

*Verpackung & Zubehör*

Verpackt kommt der Kühler in einer kleinen Kartonage. Neben dem üblichen Montagezubehör, gibt es ein zweites Paar Lüfterklammern, eine Tube WLP sowie einen kleinen Schraubendreher. Eine gute Bebilderte Anleitung rundet das Paket ab, sehr schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mugen 5 passt dann auf alle gängigen Sockel außer TR4.

•    Abmessungen: 130 x 155 x 110 mm
•    Gewicht: ca. 900 inkl Lüfter
•    AMD-Sockel: AM4/AM3/FM2
•    Intel-Sockel: LGA 115x/2011-3/2066
•    Lüfter: 120 mm
•    Anschluss: PWM
•    Drehzahlbereich: ca. 300-1200 U/min
*
Der Kühler im Detail*

Der Mugen 5 ist dann ein Einzelturmkühler mit einer Höhe von 15,5 cm, sollte als in den meisten Gehäusen seinen Platz problemlos finden. Sein Gewicht beträgt ca. 900 g und er ist standardmäßig mit einem 120-mm-Lüfter aus dem Hause Scythe bestückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter ist ein Kaze Flex PWM-Lüfter mit einem Drehzahlbereich von ca. 300-1200 U/min mit einem PWM-Anschluss. Ein schwarz ummanteltes Kabel ist ebenfalls mit dabei. Ein schwarz/graues Design ist schlicht und schick, auf Beleuchtung wird verzichtet. Der Lüfter verfügt an den Ecken über Antivibrations-Pads, ein DFB-Lager sowie über standardmäßige Bohrungen, somit können auch andere Lüfter problemlos an den Kühler montiert werden. Der Lüfter wird einfach mit zwei Lüfterklammern an dem Kühlkörper fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler besteht ansonsten aus einer Bodenplatte aus Kupfer sowie sechs 6-mm-Kufperehatpipes. Optisch ebenfalls schick, alles wurde vernickelt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Auf der Oberseite sind die zwölf Heatpipe-Enden mit schicken Kappen abgeschlossen und in der Mitte prangert das Scythe-Logo mit den beiden Sensen. Die letzte Lamelle ist zudem etwas dicker, schick!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Seite ist das asymmetrische Design ersichtlich, somit sollte der Kühler auch mit hohen Arbeitsspeichern keine Probleme haben. Interessant auch, der letzte Montagebügel ist bereits am Kühlkörper fixiert, wie sich der Kühler bei der Montage schlägt, klären wir gleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf einem Intel-System folgt man denselben Schritten, jedoch kommen hier die beiliegenden Backplate, andere Abstandshalter sowie die Intel-Montagebügel zum Einsatz. Geht auch sehr einfach und die Anleitung ist gut bebildert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Platz für großen Arbeitsspeicher lässt der Kühler genug, also auch schicker RGB-Speicher hat mit dem Mugen 5 kein Problem.
Die Montage geht einfach von der Hand, es sollten ca. 5-10 Minuten eingeplant werden.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Testmessungen*

Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
Der FX-9590 wird in meinem Test mit zwei Modulen, sprich vier Kernen betrieben, um in einem endanwenderfreundlichen Rahmen zu bleiben. Bei größeren Kühlern kommen vier Cores zum Einsatz.
*
Das Testsystem:*

•    AMD FX-9590
•    ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z
•    8 GB KLEVV Urbane
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 Bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt.
Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 15 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter PRIME kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz.
Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.

Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-24 dB(A).

*Die Temperaturen*

Bei der Kühlleistung positioniert sich der Mugen 5 von Scythe im vorderen Testfeld.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke & Lüfter*

Bei der Lautstärke weiß der Mugen 5 Rev. B sehr zu gefallen. Sowohl bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12 Volt als auch natürlich bei 7 Volt ist er nicht aus dem System wahrzunehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin sehr cool, der Lüfter läuft auch bei einer Lüfterspannung von 5 Volt an. 
*
Fazit
*
Der Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B hinterlässt im Test einen rundum sehr guten Eindruck. Er ist hochwertig verarbeitet und verzichtet komplett auf Beleuchtung. Wem das nicht passt, der kann dank der normalen 120-mm-Lüfterklammern auch einfach einen anderen Lüfter an den Kühler packen. Der Lüfter ist zudem sehr leise und bietet ein dezentes Design. Die Montage geht einfach von der Hand und es wird lediglich ein Schraubendreher benötigt. 
Auch die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut, daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen.

Direkter Konkurrent ist der Brocken 3 von EKL Alpenföhn, dieser ist ein Ticken leiser, preislich sind beide auf demselben Niveau.

Positiv:

•    Gute Kühlleistung
•    Sichere & kinderleichte Montage
•    Tolle Verarbeitung
•    Dezente Optik
•    Schraubendreher im Zubehör
•    Lüfter läuft bei 5 Volt an

Negativ:

•    Nichts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Danke für den Test, super Arbeit von dir. 

Ja, der Mugen ist schon immer ein gutes Teil.


----------



## narcosubs (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Stimme vollumfänglich deinem Fazit zu.
Was vielleicht noch erwähnenswert wäre: Der Mugen ist mit 155mm Bauhöhe 10mm niedriger als sein direkter Konkurrent Brocken 3, was in flachen Gehäusen (wie in meinem Fall) genau den Unterschied zwischen "passt" und "passt nicht" machen kann.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

@ Jarafi: Danke für den Test 
@ narcosubs: Danke für den Hinweis mit der Bauhöhe

Will in den nächsten Wochen mein System auf Ryzen 7 umstellen und wühle mich deshalb durch das ganze Forum durch. Da kommt die Review hier wie gelegen.
Bin noch am überlegen obs der Mugen 5 (normal oder PCGH Edition) oder ein Brocken 3 wird...


----------



## Jarafi (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> @ Jarafi: Danke für den Test
> @ narcosubs: Danke für den Hinweis mit der Bauhöhe
> 
> Will in den nächsten Wochen mein System auf Ryzen 7 umstellen und wühle mich deshalb durch das ganze Forum durch. Da kommt die Review hier wie gelegen.
> Bin noch am überlegen obs der Mugen 5 (normal oder PCGH Edition) oder ein Brocken 3 wird...



Wenn du es noch leiser willst und mehr Optikauswahl nimm den Brocken 3  Ansonsten joar.

LG


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*



narcosubs schrieb:


> Stimme vollumfänglich deinem Fazit zu.
> Was vielleicht noch erwähnenswert wäre: Der Mugen ist mit 155mm Bauhöhe 10mm niedriger als sein direkter Konkurrent Brocken 3, was in flachen Gehäusen (wie in meinem Fall) genau den Unterschied zwischen "passt" und "passt nicht" machen kann.



Genau das Problem hatte ich damals mit meinem Brocken 2, der war 5mm zu hoch und das Seitenteil lies sich nicht schließen 



Jarafi schrieb:


> Wenn du es noch leiser willst und mehr Optikauswahl nimm den Brocken 3  Ansonsten joar.
> 
> LG



Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Thermalright Macho Rev. B oder Thermalright ARO-M14 aus?

Ich habe jedenfalls vor einem Jahr meinen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 gegen einen (gebrauchten) Thermalright Macho Rev. A getauscht und der Lüfter war viel leiser als der von EKL


----------



## narcosubs (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Will in den nächsten Wochen mein System auf Ryzen 7 umstellen und wühle mich deshalb durch das ganze Forum durch. Da kommt die Review hier wie gelegen.
> Bin noch am überlegen obs der Mugen 5 (normal oder PCGH Edition) oder ein Brocken 3 wird...



Ich habe den Mugen mit einem Lüfter auf einem R5 1600 im Einsatz und höre seitdem nichts mehr aus meinem Rechner. Unter prime-Volllast und Maximal-OC wird die CPU 75°C warm --> bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Hattest du auch die Möglichkeit deinen "normalen" Mugen gegen die PCGH-Edition zu vergleichen?
Lohnt sich das Doppel-Lüfterkonzept der PCGH-Version eig. wenn der Kühler ziemlich dicht am hinteren Gehäuselüfter sitzt?


----------



## Jarafi (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Hattest du auch die Möglichkeit deinen "normalen" Mugen gegen die PCGH-Edition zu vergleichen?
> Lohnt sich das Doppel-Lüfterkonzept der PCGH-Version eig. wenn der Kühler ziemlich dicht am hinteren Gehäuselüfter sitzt?



Leider nicht, aber ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass sich Doppelbelüftung, abseits der Optik, fast nie wirklich lohnt.
Ich habe die beiden Brocken 3 White & Black im Test, die haben zwei Lüfter. Bisschen besser von den Temps aber die Optik ist natürlich cool.

Viele Grüße


----------



## narcosubs (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Sehe ich genauso. Der rückseitige Lüfter hängt wenige Zentimeter hinter dem Kühler und die Temperaturen sind auch so völlig o.k.


----------



## Jarafi (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Ja, bei einem Doppelturm sieht es dann weider anders aus.

LG


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Hab jetzt auch schon nen Mugen seit knapp 11 Jahren verbaut.
Kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Als ich 2015 auf ein neues System umgerüstet hab, haben die sogar für 6 Euro die passenden Befestigungsklammern zugeschickt, damit ich den Kühler weiternutzen konnte.


----------



## megasthenes (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Hab den Kühler jetzt schon in 4 oder 5 PCs verbaut - ist sozusagen mein Standardteil. Für den Preis schwer zu schlagen. Kühlt in meinem Rechner eine R5 1600 bei 3.8ghz, in zwei anderen Rechnern LGA1366-Xeons, einen R7 2700 usw.

In allen Fällen auffällig unauffällig und sehr, sehr leise.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*



megasthenes schrieb:


> Hab den Kühler jetzt schon in 4 oder 5 PCs verbaut - ist sozusagen mein Standardteil. Für den Preis schwer zu schlagen. Kühlt in meinem Rechner eine R5 1600 bei 3.8ghz, in zwei anderen Rechnern LGA1366-Xeons, einen R7 2700 usw.
> 
> In allen Fällen auffällig unauffällig und sehr, sehr leise.



Das, was ein Kühler sein soll 
Grüße


----------



## garfield36 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Der Mugen 5 hat einen relativ hohen Anpressdruck. Da ist mir der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure schon lieber. Mit einem Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM versehen, ergibt das eine sehr effektive Kombination.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*



garfield36 schrieb:


> Der Mugen 5 hat einen relativ hohen Anpressdruck. Da ist mir der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure schon lieber. Mit einem Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM versehen, ergibt das eine sehr effektive Kombination.



Kommt immer drauf an, was man selber möchte.

L;G


----------



## garfield36 (10. November 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*

Na ich möchte einen guten Kühler, dessen Anpressdruck nicht all zuviel über der Spezifikation liegt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (10. November 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Grenzloser Kühler?*



garfield36 schrieb:


> Na ich möchte einen guten Kühler, dessen Anpressdruck nicht all zuviel über der Spezifikation liegt.



Das lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren.

Bei der besseren Alternative zum Mugen aus dem eigenem Haus, dem Doppelturm-Doppellüfter-Fuma 2, hat Scythe nachgebessert. Der ist aber erst vor zwei Monaten erschienen und fristet etwas ein Schattendasein, auch wenn das Doppelturmdesign den Monoblöcken überlegen zu sein scheint (geringe Lautheit, niedrigere Temperaturen bei gleichem Gewicht).


----------

